# Brown Burmese Mountain Tortoise Growth Rate



## jonelle (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey guys,

I acquired a young brown burmese mountain tortoise (manouria emys) and have been measuring carapace length and circumfrence for about a year now (Hatch date: 10/31/14, acquired 7/2015) and was curious if anyone had a growth chart I could compare it to. 
He seems to be growing awfully fast, which I know is common.
I've attached a few pictures of my dude, Maleko (translates to warrior) just for your enjoyment 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 8, 2016)

jonelle said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I acquired a young brown burmese mountain tortoise (manouria emys) and have been measuring carapace length and circumfrence for about a year now (Hatch date: 10/31/14, acquired 7/2015) and was curious if anyone had a growth chart I could compare it to.
> He seems to be growing awfully fast, which I know is common.
> ...


He has the SWEETEST face


----------



## jonelle (Jun 8, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> He has the SWEETEST face



He IS pretty adorable, but also ornery!


----------



## lisa127 (Jun 8, 2016)

jonelle said:


> He IS pretty adorable, but also ornery!


Then send him to me! I'm in love!


----------



## MichaelaW (Jun 9, 2016)

I have growth charts but it may be a little bit before I have time to get them up here. They do grow very fast under the right conditions.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 9, 2016)

Very good looking.


----------



## MichaelaW (Jul 31, 2016)

Here are my growth charts. These are the Manouria emys emys (brown mountain).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 1, 2016)

jonelle said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I acquired a young brown burmese mountain tortoise (manouria emys) and have been measuring carapace length and circumfrence for about a year now (Hatch date: 10/31/14, acquired 7/2015) and was curious if anyone had a growth chart I could compare it to.
> He seems to be growing awfully fast, which I know is common.
> ...


Stunning!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## TammyJ (Aug 3, 2016)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## jonelle (Aug 10, 2016)

MichaelaW said:


> Here are my growth charts. These are the Manouria emys emys (brown mountain).



Thanks so much for the charts! Can you elaborate on what SCL stands for please?


----------



## MichaelaW (Aug 10, 2016)

You're welcome! Love those guys! SCL means straight carapace length.


----------



## MEEJogja (Feb 1, 2021)

Did you keep this up @MichaelaW ? I'd be interested to see this over a longer time period. I am trying to determine a likely age for mine. Thanks!


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 1, 2021)

I've got an MEP, so it'd probably be apples to oranges.

My Aretha is 1.5 years old, and during her monthly health-check today (first of the month), I bet she'll be within spitting distance of the 1000g mark.

Jamie


----------



## MEEJogja (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks @jsheffield 
All mine are MEE's, which I think don't grow as large as MEP's, but I don't know if that means anything for the growth rate. 
I did my first weigh in with them today, I've got more or less a 3000 female, and a 3300 and 4000 male - Anyone care to take a guess? 
My partners family had them for 'around 4 or 5 years' before we took them, but the information is very sparse. They were apparently small (imagine me holding my hands apart at some arbitrary width) when they got them.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 1, 2021)

olstearn said:


> Did you keep this up @MichaelaW ? I'd be interested to see this over a longer time period. I am trying to determine a likely age for mine. Thanks!


The OP hasn't been back here in four years and Michaela in two.


----------



## MEEJogja (Feb 1, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> The OP hasn't been back here in four years and Michaela in two.



I did a reasonable amount of Googling with the time I had, and this thread was the best lead. I thought it worth asking, just in case an email prompted Michaela to pop her head up, or someone else saw it and posted their weigh in results. You never know!


----------

